# Red Minor Tetra/flame tetra w/ angelfish?



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

I have flame tetras , and they are not small enough for angels to eat , and they are really cool !! hardy little fellas , mine are living with my dwarf puffers and some guppy fry right now


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'd go with Pristella or Colombian (blue/red) tetras, personally.

Red, phantom, and flame tetras are all known to be nippy. Not sure that it would be much of an issue with the other species you're keeping in the tank with them, though.

What size is this tank?


----------



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

I debated pristella tetras, I just wanted something more interesting looking than those. I found a fish store about 45mins from me that had ONE red phantom tetra. So I took that one, and they have more on order for me supposed to come in on Wednesday.

The tank is 36 gallons, moderately-heavily planted...right now has 
-2 angels (just reaching maturity, not fully grown)
-3 bolivian rams (2m1f..one male is going back when tetras come in)
-6 panda corys
-4 SAE(young, about 2in each. 2 are going back to LFS when tetras come)
-3 ottos

I want to add 8 Red Phantoms. So far the one I have hasn't shown any interest in fin nipping at all, she's rather shy really (to be expected since she's all alone..) I know it'll be a little overstocked. If I get extra aggression I'll take an angel back, or get another tank for it. There are solutions.  Until I have an issue, I'm going to overstock a little.


----------



## plantedtankfan (Jan 5, 2013)

How is the red phantom tetra with angel? I was thinking of adding a few to my 46g bowfront with one female angel.


----------



## The Dude (Feb 8, 2011)

I've got two full grown Pinoy Veil Angels in a 75g with 12 Serpae tetras, 12 Black Neon Tetras, and 4 Oto's. no one bothers anyone. Your tank is a little small though. In that small space I would personally go with 1 Angel and no SAE's and then 10 very non aggressive tetras.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

aschaal03 said:


> I debated pristella tetras, I just wanted something more interesting looking than those. I found a fish store about 45mins from me that had ONE red phantom tetra. So I took that one, and they have more on order for me supposed to come in on Wednesday.
> 
> The tank is 36 gallons, moderately-heavily planted...right now has
> -2 angels (just reaching maturity, not fully grown)
> ...


Angels grows 15cm in size, personally I would not put them in a 36G tank.

You are never 100% sure with angels, they may respect little fish, then one angel decides it likes them for dinner. The smaller the tank the more chances you take.

My suggestion, for what it's worth, you have enough fishes already in that tank.

Michel.


----------



## Yuri (Oct 2, 2011)

If you wanna go for a Hyphessobrycon species like the Red Phantom, I would try to go something bit larger. I suggest Bleeding Heart Tetra if you can find them. They are much bigger and wont be bullied by your angels. I personally have the Flameback Bleeding Heart Tetra and love em! Another suggestion is the Rummy Nose Tetra. These guys are very fast so angels will have a hard time catching them, but at the same time will look good in a tight school.


----------

